
“Unfocus” on foc.us: commercial tDCS headset impairs working memory - cryoshon
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/26280313
======
phren0logy
tDCS is a technology that seems so absurdly simple it's amazing that it works
at all. Given the prior studies showing various effects on cognition and
working memory, I don't think this one negates all of that, but it does
suggest there's more nuance to getting it right that we presently appreciate.

Location, surface area, intensity, polarity, individual anatomy... we have a
lot to learn before I would be ready to attach one of these to my head.

